# First Day Out



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Started out gangbusters and by low tide it was slim pickens. We caught LGMouth , catfish, and yellow perch too. Had a big catfish bust up a crappie pole into splinters. Made a very loud sound that you never forget. 

















Almost limited out. 

Capt Mike


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Heat up the grease! :beer:


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Got some nice slabs there


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's awesome. Great day of fishin right there.


----------

